# Old Bear Grizzly II compound



## JD2

*Grizzly II*

This was the very first bow I owned. If Im not mistaken I bought it new in Dec. 1981.


----------



## Dave2

I got one right here in my hand......have had it since 1983, killed my biggest buck ever with it in 1984......great great old bow.......got an owners manual somewhere...


----------



## jflars

*GRIZZLY ll*



Dave2 said:


> I got one right here in my hand......have had it since 1983, killed my biggest buck ever with it in 1984......great great old bow.......got an owners manual somewhere...


 Appreciate both of your answers, I was off the forum for a while and still am interested in getting a copy of an owners manual or at least finding out if it's still possible to get one from Bear archery. Thanks again.


----------



## anythingoutdoors

Could have sworn that I got my first Grizzly in the '78 timeframe and it had metal brackets that held the nylon wheels. However, I do know that I was shooting one again in '82-'83 and it was the split limb version. A wide, nylon round wheel (believe a tri-draw) and what almost seemed like 55-60% actual letoff. Not the fastest bow in its day and it had a light touch of recoil in the hand. Certainly did like the long ATA and how smooth the bow actually drew.


----------



## jmoose77

A little info here about your grizzly II:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=283262&highlight=grizzly+II


----------



## TheAlphaWolf

*Where do I put the arrow?*



Dave2 said:


> I got one right here in my hand......have had it since 1983, killed my biggest buck ever with it in 1984......great great old bow.......got an owners manual somewhere...


Sorry, I know this sounds stupid, but I'm only 15 and just bought one of these off a garage sale for $40. I've been shooting through the black pincer-looking thing, so far, I have no idea what it's called, so forgive me. Again, I know nothing about bows. I'm just starting. Anyway, I've been putting the arrow directly through the gap, am I supposed to rest the arrow on top of it, or something? I am only using this for target practice, as don't have the heart to hunt. : /


----------



## skip5515

Hey AlphaWolf, Just above the handle where you place your hand is a squared off area called the shelf & just above it should be a arrow rest that would be stuck to the riser window if there is a rest there the arrow should be laid on the rest & shot off of it. Hope this helps if not send me PM & will help you more as I don't usually monitor this history thread.


----------

